# Bikepacking in the northeast



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am looking for a good 1 or 2 night bikepacking trip within a few hour drive of Boston. My buddy and I have never done any bikepacking, but we both have been riding and backpacking extensively, why not combine them?! 

Thanks!


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Have a look at the Bay Circuit Trail around greater Boston*

The Bay Circuit Trail looks promising - at least for a first time crack at bikepacking.

It's about 200 miles long and runs through several state parks with camping.

It also circles Boston so there are plenty of places to bail out and catch a train back home. That also means you don't have to do an out-n-back. You can train to Newburyport on the North end. Then bike all the way around to Duxbury 200 miles later and catch a train back to Boston.

I've ridden about 20 miles of the trail North of Boston. It's mostly easy double track with some single-track mixed in. It seemed a bit easy for an afternoon ride - but that may be different after a night or two of sleeping on the ground and trying to ride 65 miles a day.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been exploring the ADKs. Dirt road, road, some singletrack and double track.

ADK Bikepacking « littlecircles

Would be 3-4 hour drive for you.
Might be able to find something in ME and S.NH, or maybe out in the Berkshires...
Wish there was miles of wild land and single track and remote roads out east... just isn't a reality here.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

there is a railtrail in southern NH that starts in Newfields and goes to Pawtuckaway St Park. You can also connect to the FOMBA trails, and from there go up to Bear Brook. I think it is all on dirt too. The rail trail is flat, but you can hit up 3 different MTB locations, which is nice. Check with the guys at DG Cycle Sport in Epping NH. I know they do some of this on their cross bikes. You can camp at Pawtuckaway and Bear Brook.


----------

